# BrooksyX's first case mod!



## BrooksyX (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay guys I finally decided that it was time to mod the boring old case of mine. I plan on cutting a side window, painting the inside black, drilling some holes for better cable management, and adding some red l.e.d. fans/red cathodes. The theme is ati because I plan on getting another 3850 for crossfire.

Here are some pics of my progress so far:

Side panel all taped up to be cut.






Here it is all cut out (plan on picking up some uchannel soon to cover up rough edges)





A little preview of what my tower is going to look like.





What do you guys think?


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 24, 2008)

nice! but before you put the U channel on sand the crap out of those edges.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the window. Nice and big, will show off all your components nicely. The ATI red theme will look cool. 

-Hogan


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 24, 2008)

nice, I like it. keep us updated


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I plan on getting the window done tomorrow or tuesday because I have both of those days off from work. 

Anyone have any idea about how much a piece of plexiglass/lexan is going to cost me at lowes (about 14"x14")?


----------



## MadCow (Mar 24, 2008)

I found that lexan is way too expensive where I tried (Home Depot) I bought a sheet of acrylic big enough for around 1.5 windows and it cost somewhere around $15 CAD.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I plan on getting the window done tomorrow or tuesday because I have both of those days off from work.
> 
> Anyone have any idea about how much a piece of plexiglass/lexan is going to cost me at lowes (about 14"x14")?


Give your local plastic store a call first. (they have a choice in colors and the other benefit is hey can cut it to the exact size fr you)

And, Very Nice job so far.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

Brooksyx, which model case is that? I like it alot.

EDIT: Oh and your work looks pretty darn good. Look into some plexi at Home Depot, I heard you can get a 10x10 of it for like $8.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a quick little update to my case. I haven't had a lot of time to work on it a lately, but I got around to adding a hole for a fan to the top of the case today.





















I might try and paint the inside of the case black this weekend if the weathers good.

Oh and Jr here is the case Im using:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147010
(Ive had mine for a few years so it doesnt have the mesh on the side. Also I got it for a steal $25 w/ free shipping.)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks but I already bought my Rocketfish. So your a little late!


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks but I already bought my Rocketfish. So your a little late!



lol sorry I didn't read your post until today. I would much rather have a rocketfish but its a little spendy though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, I bought it with the money i got from a price match on my video card and a ps2.

EDIT: But on topic, did you find any plexi?


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, I bought it with the money i got from a price match on my video card and a ps2.
> 
> EDIT: But on topic, did you find any plexi?



I haven't really been looking, but I did get a really good idea though. I was thinking abouting going to a crafts store and buying a cheap plastic poster frame and just using that for the window. It should be pretty cheap and the stuff is light and pretty durable.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 12, 2008)

Another Update for you guys. I got most of the case painted black. Here is some pics:

Everything taken apart:





After paint:





Everything put back together:










What do you guys think?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

its amazing how much better the cases look black inside. Nice job.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its amazing how much better the cases look black inside. Nice job.



Yeah it really does make it look a lot better.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> its amazing how much better the cases look black inside. Nice job.



it really does make quite the difference, looks like better quality

lookin really good BrooksyX 

a little paint, a couple mods and some w/m :thumbup:

couple Q's : did you find your window yet? what did you use to cut the top blowhole?


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 12, 2008)

looks nice man!!


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> it really does make quite the difference, looks like better quality
> 
> lookin really good BrooksyX
> 
> ...



I haven't found a window yet, I want to get that done in the next few weeks though. As for the hole I used a black & decker handi saw, its like a nini saws-all that uses jigsaw blades.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 12, 2008)

SAND THOSE EDGES! 

they are clearly uneven and would look so much better evened up a little

just get a nice sanding bit for your rotary tool or hand sand them

U-channel will cover it up nicely, but it'll still be slightly uneven if the cuts are marginally curvy

otherwise, nice paint job, the inside looks so sexy with the blue fans


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 13, 2008)

Im gonna pick up a file to even them up. I wish I had a dremel because it would make things a lot better but oh well a file should be fine.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

files are what I use, last a LOT longer than dremel wheels too.


----------

